# March yote hunting



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Does anyone hunting yotes after feb or does everyone one quit. I ask this because people have said that yotes are not worth hunting after feb is over. Is this True? thanks


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

NO answers to my question about day time yotes. Thanks :evil:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

sniper22mag said:


> Does anyone hunting yotes after feb or does everyone one quit. I ask this because people have said that yotes are not worth hunting after feb is over. Is this True? thanks


There are targets...........hunting continues.


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

A lot of people still hunt them in March. Personally I give it up until after the deer season. Most of the canines right now are breeding, and a lot of the females are carrying young. So it's just my thoughts to let them go, bear and raise their young. And go after them again come fall.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

Mike Rathnow said:


> A lot of people still hunt them in March. Personally I give it up until after the deer season. Most of the canines right now are breeding, and a lot of the females are carrying young. So it's just my thoughts to let them go, bear and raise their young. And go after them again come fall.


I agree!! Plus it is so darn tough this time of the year!!

I'll make 2 or 3 stands while in March


----------



## tcfishgod (Feb 15, 2005)

i will still be hunting but the spots i have yet on my list include some fantastic new areas that will be scouting more than hunting. owner wants them out! 
there are a few spots that have a heavy amount of mange that i know, i will keep hunting them to try and clean the mange infested animals out.


----------



## Richie (Aug 21, 2004)

Done until the fall.


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

bl00dtrail said:


> I agree!! Plus it is so darn tough this time of the year!!
> 
> I'll make 2 or 3 stands while in March


????  
What is it that you think is so tough about hunting coyotes this time of year?


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

I have been calling for 3 years now and I find myself watching the weather more than the calender.

I just shot a beatiful female this weekend and she will make a beatiful mount.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

Yellerdog said:


> ????
> What is it that you think is so tough about hunting coyotes this time of year?


This is the "breeding season" ........... they don't get as vocal as they usually are......... and they are focused on "denning up"........

Don't tell me that you have good success in Late Feb-March?? do You?


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

Success in late feb. and march?

This storm that we are having is perfect conditions.

I just had my best weekend calling last week.

Thursday nite grey fox TOD 10:09pm 2/24/05.

Sunday morning female coyote dead TOD 7:05 am 2/27/05.

I should have had her boyfriend to but that is another story.

Hunt the weather not the calender just my opinion.


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

blOOdtrail,

Yes, I do have success this time of year. They don't need to be vocal to come to a call. They respond very well to howling right now. Usually coming in silently to check out the intruder. I shot one Saturday using nothing but howls. It came in at the 8 minute mark.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Gald I never read that before. I may have given it up. We are still keeping our average of 1 dead for five stands called. I thought we were going to loose that with the runner two weekends ago but another dead response two stands later put the rank back up.This seems fine to me. 

You know it's funny but many people say Oh they are breeding and carring pups so we stop. Do you same guys quite deer hunting once the rut starts?

Skinner 2


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

But the I don't hunt deer in Feburary, or March when the doe's are carrying young. I never said there is anything wrong with hunting coyotes in March either. It's just something I don't do. If you want to go out hunting yotes now go ahead, have a good time and good luck to ya. But like I said in a lot of my posts. "This is just my opinion" Besides the gestation period for a deer is around 210 days. Where a coyotes gestation period is 63 days. So you figure it out.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

okay....... so everyone has the "excact" same success rate as they did in October/November?


I don't!

plus the quality of the pelts is starting to take a 'dive' this time of year also!


**EDIT** So why don't all you guys having "success" this time of year give me the scoop on what your doing and "how" your doing it? I'm all ears..... and willing to learn from more experienced people!


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Our crew managed four over hounds last weekend. One of the females displayed den rubs on the back of her neck. The rest were looking fine.

Our biggest problem is weather, we run so we like snow for tracks. Now we got some more snow and hoofing it for some of our old timers is gonna be tough. Yotes and fox will run snowmobile tracks when they can. We cannot secure snowmobile acess in all of the sections we run in so...the younger guys are gonna have to go in with the dogs, I plan on hangin at the road if possible.

As far as the dates go....we never run until after the first of the year when all the crazy deer hunters are out of the area....no desire to contend with them and maybe not get access or get a dog shot. This time of year, everybody knows what we are up to.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

> This storm that we are having is perfect conditions.


Do you think it's better before during or after the storm? 
This past sunday morning it was clear and cold around here. Was that the conditions for you when you got your female sunday morning?


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Mike,
The way it adds up to me is pregnant is pregnant. Just because you cannot see the twin fawns laying in the gut pile does not mean the doe was not pregnant. OK, of course your not killing deer in Febraury the season is closed PERIOD. Who cares how long the gestation period is unless you are trying to say a deer is three times more pregnanat.

BLOODtrail. You have been told how it's being done. I see you logged in on the other boards. If you are not calling them in, either they are not there or the are educated. We are calling some of the same places we started calling after deer season and killing them. To my surprise is that we have not called in a double.

Lwing sounds like a good weekend. We could have used your hounds on the runner we had. Good job!

Erik before or just after are good times. We got a male Saturday morning comimg to howls. Came in silent and pretty fast. Tried to leave the same way but didn't. The day before and just after the storms are best. One of the problems is the coyotes getting throught allot of fresh snow. You may have to get closer to them. This time of the year we stay on the stands longer and howl more.

Skinner 2


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

In clinton county the moon rose at about 10:00pm saturday nite, I didn't go out untill 3:00am sunday morning.

The moon was not overlly bright but I stiil made three stands before 6:30am.

6:45 am I was on day light stand giving up the benelli for the 700 BDL rem. 22-250. 

I usually call shortly after I sit but at day light I like to look hard for 15 or 20 minutes before I start in.

I was just getting ready to turn the cd on when I caught movement on edge of a over grown food plot 75 yards away.

Holy coyote!! 

Brought the gun up, darn scope was on 18x no time to change centeredbetween shoulders fired. 

Dead coyote!! 

Tried to turn the cd on after but before I could boyfriend was checking out the old lady and not liking it. 

I brought the gun up still on 18X, running coyote 18x not good, no shot. 

Called for a hour after no good.

That day I came to realize that there is no better feeling than a 30 lb. coyote over my right shoulder and my 22-250 over my left.


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not going to get into any argument over what your beliefs are compared to mine. Like I said before, if you want to hunt coyote in March or year around, more power to ya. I leave them alone for now and will take up hunting them come fall. To me the coyote is the #1 game animal in my books. I have a lot of respect for them, not only for the ways they can survive almost anything thrown at them. But also for their cunniness and the ability to learn quicker than most any other animal. So go out and hunt them all you want. I know in the areas I hunt for them, I'll have a fresh batch of pups for the coming fall. Good luck to ya with all your hunting. This horse has been beaten to death, and I won't respond to anything else on this post.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

Skinner 2 said:


> BLOODtrail. You have been told how it's being done. I see you logged in on the other boards. If you are not calling them in, either they are not there or the are educated.
> Skinner 2


I'm still waiting on these "FOOL PROOF", "Michigan Coyote", "March hunting" Techniques?............. what does "other boards" have to do with my question?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

fool proof.........1 bucket of KFC......they will come running! J/K Rich


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

BlOOdtrail'
There are no 'FOOL PROOF" methods. Anyone who thinks there is is just that, a FOOL.  

Many years of experience and learning through trial and error are the best thing any hunter can have going for them. These boards can give you an idea of what you should be doing, but until you do it and make the mistakes for yourself you will only have marginal success at any time of the year.

Skinner 2 and I have been doing it long enough (enough combined years to double your age) that we have learned what it takes to be successful at anytime of the year.

I/We will only hunt for predation problem after the end of March. By doing this control work we have learned what it takes to call them in year round.
Personally, I think this the easiest time of year to call in coyotes. Not only will they respond to distress sounds, but they will aggressively respond to Howling and other coyote vocalizations. They will not however respond to attempted coyote vocalizations that do not sound like a coyote, so practice!


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

I know there are no "fool Proof" methods....... but that was what some on the board were making it sound like...

I have been coyote hunting and having success/failure for awhile......... 

don't think that because I'm not 50 years old I haven't been doing this for awhile............ I have probably done more than most on this board at my age

You may be hunting different areas and have more 'exclusive' access to certain places than I do...... that could be contributing to your success as well

*GOOD LUCK TO ALL STILL HUNTING*.......... *!!*


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

bl00dtrail said:


> You may be hunting different areas and have more 'exclusive' access to certain places than I do...... that could be contributing to your success as well



Maybe you oughtta spend less time on the puter and more time on the road scouting. Scouting for tracks and scouting for permission to access the places with tracks. 

It does absolutely no good to sit at your keyboard and whine about how somebody else has it better, that will always be the case...


----------



## familyinmi (Aug 9, 2003)

Hey Guy a couple of questions
Was out at a farm in the thumb this past weekend rabbit hunting and noticed alot of coyote and fox tracks(hence no rabbits). Was wondering a couple of things
1) Looking at the DNR guide, I was wondering if I can hunt them in March and with a small game license??
2) If I can, do a setup in the morning dark with calling at day break. Would like to use some Hevi shot #4. Would these be ok..
Thanks for any insight...


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

lwingwatcher said:


> Maybe you oughtta spend less time on the puter and more time on the road scouting. Scouting for tracks and scouting for permission to access the places with tracks.
> 
> It does absolutely no good to sit at your keyboard and whine about how somebody else has it better, that will always be the case...


 
:yikes: HAH HA HAHA...... YOU ARE TELLING ME TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER!!!

FUNNIEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN LEE........ I WAS NEVER WHINING ABOUT SOMEONE ELSE BEING MORE PRODUCTIVE........ I WAS JUST SAYING THE LEVEL OF DIFFICULTY HAS A 'FACTOR' IN THE "END RESULT"!!

Seriously Lee.......... that's like "the pot" calling the kettle black!!

Here's an idea...... maybe I should get some dogs to run em' for me!!!?? LIKE YOU!! That's a "real sporting" method to take the most magnificent predator of our time................ or better yet..... I'll get a "roadkill" and 'bait em' like you do!! You always talk about not breaking the law but now I see that you do!

Get off your high-horse........ and go back to the 'fuge' ........ where there are people that "have" to put up with you .......... because no one wants to do it here!.................. I'm done with this thread.......... I'll go to the PM's


----------



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

Here's an idea...... maybe I should get some dogs to run em' for me!!!?? LIKE YOU!! That's a "real sporting" method to take the most magnificent predator of our time 

Humm.... So if thats not sporting then I guess... Rabbit hunting with beagles isnt and bird hunting with dogs isnt etc.. Sounds to me as you got your head stuck up your [email protected]@ typical moron who believes that if he doesnt like it nobody should do it.. He breaks the law to becuase he runs dogs? Becuase of people like you one day we will have no hunting rights. Keep it up and the Antis wont have to do anything will just ruin it all for ourselves...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thats enough.


----------

